# My Pug Girl due to whelp anyday =)



## mel (Jul 19, 2008)

yes exciting times will be my first pug litter


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

My pug had no normal signs of imminent whelping at all before she had her pups so dont rely on that. She then popped 6 of them out in about an hour no problems at all, easiest whelping ever!! But from your research you will know that is pretty rare with a pug so do make sure to have your vet on standby if theres any problems.

Glad to hear you have health tested yours, so few people bother with pugs as they are more interested in profit! Makes me so mad. And hopefully you have got the Book of the Bitch anyway as it is a dog breeders bible  lol

Good luck!


----------



## mel (Jul 19, 2008)

oh ffs i tried to edit my spellin n ended up deleting most of it :/ im so crap with computers !! ahhh ta for that did ur girl have any milk b4 whelping ? xx


----------



## mel (Jul 19, 2008)

Yeah my vet is on stand by he knows im hoping for a self whelp with her....until the KC insist on tests then ppl wnt bother..im an accredited breeder though mainly in Bulldogs but there are no standard testing for Pugs so anybody can breed them without testing its all wrong...

Frankie was checked by our vet b4 breeding...Louie our stud is checked regular due to being used at stud both are fine  thankfully


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Ooops! lol!!!

My girl didnt have a huge amount of milk until after the pups were born, which again was different to what we've found before with breeding the labs who always have tonnes of milk before the pups arrive.

This was my beautiful girl a week before they arrived, you can see she has hardly any milk there. As soon as the pups were here she started producing loads of milk


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

mel said:


> Yeah my vet is on stand by he knows im hoping for a self whelp with her....until the KC insist on tests then ppl wnt bother..im an accredited breeder though mainly in Bulldogs but there are no standard testing for Pugs so anybody can breed them without testing its all wrong...
> 
> Frankie was checked by our vet b4 breeding...Louie our stud is checked regular due to being used at stud both are fine  thankfully


Thats good to hear :thumbup:

I have a poor little pug with HV so im very strict about testing all of my dogs for that once they are 12 months. The breed clubs recommend that but the KC havent even caught up with that yet, its shameful!!


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

mel said:


> yes exciting times will be my first pug litter


Good luck Mel and to Mum

x


Jess2308 said:


> Ooops! lol!!!
> 
> My girl didnt have a huge amount of milk until after the pups were born, which again was different to what we've found before with breeding the labs who always have tonnes of milk before the pups arrive.
> 
> This was my beautiful girl a week before they arrived, you can see she has hardly any milk there. As soon as the pups were here she started producing loads of milk


WOW look at that tum!!


----------



## mel (Jul 19, 2008)

ahhh she is lovely she looks a lot like my boy ( ive no idea how to put pics up ) 

frankie isnt has big as ur girl but she is uneven so maybe 3..2 in one horn n 1 in the other 

Its very shamefull n at times i dnt wnt to tell ppl im an accredited breeder coz in a lot of breeds theres nothing to it  xx


----------



## mel (Jul 19, 2008)

thanks deb xxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Well done for being such a responsible breeder, not meant to be patronising but it's so rare. Good luck to you and Frankie and hopefully she won't need a c-section


----------



## mel (Jul 19, 2008)

thanks nicky im determined to let her try shes looking a bit fed up now bless her x


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

mel said:


> thanks nicky im determined to let her try shes looking a bit fed up now bless her x


My girl got very fed up for a few days leading up to the whelping  They dont seem to enjoy being pregnant!!

As its your first pug litter and you may not be aware I thought i would mention that you need to be prepared to hand raise the pups. Most pug bitches wont take to their pups right away, my own girl would lie and feed them if you sat with her but wouldnt voluntarily sit with them and clean them. It wasnt for a few days before she suddenly got the hang of it which is actually very good in pug terms. But I have heard of many, many stories where mums just refuse to raise the pups and several breeders i know of have even had bitches destroy the litters  Hopefully your girl will be a good mum and take to it easily but do be prepared for the worst.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

are breeders trying to do anything about that like breeding bitches that are good mums more than ones that are bad?


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

good luck for a safe delivery x


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> are breeders trying to do anything about that like breeding bitches that are good mums more than ones that are bad?


Well, you dont know whether they are good mums until you breed them


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm not thinking obviously that's obvious.


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

dont worry Nicky its gone logical time where we shoudl all be sleeping


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> are breeders trying to do anything about that like breeding bitches that are good mums more than ones that are bad?


I understand where you're coming from... of course you can't know how good a mum is til she has pups, but you could try to select your breeding girls from litters where the mum and grandmother were good mothers, as maternal instinct is hereditary too (good and bad).

However if you are trying to work within the confines of tested dogs only, then choice might be limited 

Bit of a Catch-22 really, and it must be very frustrating to know there are breeders out there producing untested - potentially poorly - pups from girls who pop them out like peas and have pots of maternal instinct.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

mitch4 said:


> dont worry Nicky its gone logical time where we shoudl all be sleeping


Yet I can explain to someone clearly why someone offering them an english bulldog puppy for $250 and offering to ship the puppy to them without seeing them is more than likely scamming them

I guess it is hard because they can only choose from health tested parents hopefully and yet have to get ones from maternal lines but surely it's worth trying


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> I understand where you're coming from... of course you can't know how good a mum is til she has pups, but you could try to select your breeding girls from litters where the mum and grandmother were good mothers, as maternal instinct is hereditary too (good and bad).
> 
> However if you are trying to work within the confines of tested dogs only, then choice might be limited
> 
> Bit of a Catch-22 really, and it must be very frustrating to know there are breeders out there producing untested - potentially poorly - pups from girls who pop them out like peas and have pots of maternal instinct.


Indeed, there are very few people health testing even now its a recommended thing by the breed club 

But I would hope that anyone who has a bitch who rejects the pups and kills the litters (usually by accident through complete lack of maternal instinct, digging through bedding etc) would not breed from her again. I dont see anything wrong in breeding from a bitch like mine who took a few days to get the hang of it cos many dogs of all different breeds find the experience rather overwhelming for a few days, but if they get the hang of it and start being good mums then I dont see that as a problem at all!

And yes, picking self whelping lines is definately important. My girl was from very healthy, self whelping lines which I knew before breeding her, but you never know what might go wrong so its always best to be prepared for the worst!


----------



## muse08 (Dec 21, 2008)

Just out of interest jess what are the tests you do on your pugs.HV is a spinal condition isnt it...that you need exrays for.What else do you test for before breeding?


----------



## nellist (May 18, 2010)

good luck with the pups when they arrive! hope to see pictures.



and Jess2308, off-topic but your signature is brilliant! must have spent about ten minutes just now watching it over and over :lol::thumbup:


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Good luck , how is she today?


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

good luck hope you have a smooth delivery:thumbup:


----------



## mel (Jul 19, 2008)

2 born 3rd on the way


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Aw Congratulations ...Bless her.

How is Mum and the lil' ones Hun


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

The first time mine had a litter she started at 11.30 at night and finished at 2 in morning. This time though she showed signs at night panting but then fell asleep and started at 7.30 in morning and was finished by 11.30. Exactly the same day as the first litter. Mothers day


----------



## mel (Jul 19, 2008)

Brilliant !! she is a total superstar....temp dropped this morn n she refused breakfast..nothing much happened till 7pm wen she lost the plug 1/2 hr after 1st was born 40 mins after that 2nd born she pushing again now....got a girl n boy so far


----------



## mel (Jul 19, 2008)

awww bless her fluff xx


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

mel said:


> Brilliant !! she is a total superstar....temp dropped this morn n she refused breakfast..nothing much happened till 7pm wen she lost the plug 1/2 hr after 1st was born 40 mins after that 2nd born she pushing again now....got a girl n boy so far


Hope everything goes good  X


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Oooh, thats lovely... Just catching up on threads. Glad I found this one!


----------



## mel (Jul 19, 2008)

another girl  n ta fluff xx


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> Oooh, thats lovely... Just catching up on threads. Glad I found this one!


Hahhaha..nice big smile on you face eh?? Just what the doc ordered :thumbup:


----------



## mel (Jul 19, 2008)

glad ur around tanya  

she pushing again x


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

mel said:


> glad ur around tanya
> 
> she pushing again x


Do you know how many she is expecting?


----------



## mel (Jul 19, 2008)

she was scanned for 3 at 4 weeks...we took her for a check n scan yesterday n he sed defo 3 maybe more....number 4 defo on its way xx


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

4 is a lovely size for a pug litter


----------



## mel (Jul 19, 2008)

another boy  she is so great bless her xx


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

She,s certainly not hanging around is she :thumbup:


----------



## mel (Jul 19, 2008)

lol she certainly isnt...she walks round her pushes a few times her waters break n pup follows !! think there is another maybe xx


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Crikey... bless her


----------



## mel (Jul 19, 2008)

i no tanya !! she pushing again ! x


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

at least its a reasonalble civil hour lol. what number are we on?


----------



## Niamh (May 21, 2010)

Oh wow, how exciting!

Lots of pain free labour vibes coming her way!


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> at least its a reasonalble civil hour lol. what number are we on?


Yes talk about a text book whelp bless her. #4 are we? She is going so fast may have lost count.

Is it lights out there yet Tanya? Are you doing all this behind closed curtains :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

No lights are still on at the minute. This ward is so so noisy, most of the patients are virtually dying so there all hooked up to loud machines etc and buzzers going off constantly lol... At least I have something to do now when I can't sleep


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> No lights are still on at the minute. This ward is so so noisy, most of the patients are virtually dying so there all hooked up to loud machines etc and buzzers going off constantly lol... At least I have something to do now when I can't sleep


OMG sounds awful. When do you hear about your surgery?

Hows Frankie doing Mel....Think she was waiting for Tanyas dongle :lol::lol:


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

deb53 said:


> OMG sounds awful. When do you hear about your surgery?


I'll find out the morning of the surgery  No preparation time whatsoever


----------



## mel (Jul 19, 2008)

she pushing but no pup yet


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

How long are we talking?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Must have missed this. I'm glad everything is going smoothly especially given the breed


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Is this #5 now or still pushing with #4?


----------



## mel (Jul 19, 2008)

about a hr


----------



## mel (Jul 19, 2008)

number 5 x


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Maybe feathering will help Hun?? Have you tried that. What do you think Tanya?


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Can you do an internal and have a feel for anything? If nothing I'd ring vet and get her in. After 4 she will soon tire out


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Anything occuring?


----------



## mel (Jul 19, 2008)

another boy just born..think ur right tanya she is getting tired hopefully that was the last xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hopefully that's it over then


----------



## mel (Jul 19, 2008)

she pushing again x


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Thats great news Mel....

Thats all you think?? Goodness she has done so well in such short time:thumbup:


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

If you've got some glucose pop a dollop on her tongue, will give her instant energy boost


----------



## mel (Jul 19, 2008)

will do now =) xx


----------



## mel (Jul 19, 2008)

another boy


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow ...I only went to make some tea and let dogs out!!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

hopefully thats it now :thumbup:


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

How are all the little mites?


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

oooowwww puppies, bet they have lots of aaww factor!!! Hope mum and little ones doing ok......


----------



## mel (Jul 19, 2008)

babies all feeding fine..she pushing again number 7 on the way xx


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

mel said:


> babies all feeding fine..she pushing again number 7 on the way xx


#7 Wow..and the scan said approx 3 .

She has done so well xx


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

7 .........Bless her she has been working hard---Hope everything continues to go ok


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

7 wow I didn't know pugs had so many


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Poor little bugger. If she tires out again use the glucose again


----------



## mel (Jul 19, 2008)

another girl...she pushing again looks like its guna be 8 !! and the glucose defo helped tanya xx


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Crikey me!.... you need to find a better scanner :lol: Glad glucose is working... whenever she starts flagging just keep giving her a bit.... same for you too 

ETA unless you're diabetic


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

mel said:


> another girl...she pushing again looks like its guna be 8 !! and the glucose defo helped tanya xx


Where has she ben hiding them all ??


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I think you need a better scanner 8 poor girl


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

I need to go now guys....meds are kicking in and wont be long before head hits the keyboard 

Mel....Hope things continue to go well. Frankie has done amazing and can't wait to read tomorrow how many the final number is!!!....Hope you get a bit of shut eye tonight as you must be exhausted too.

Can't wait to see pics of the li' ones. 

Tanya....Hope all goes well for you if they do operate tomorrow Hun. Fingers crossed you will be out soon. Great news about the dongle though. keep strong Hun

xx


----------



## mel (Jul 19, 2008)

yeah i no..we didnt get keith in coz he was busy and i was impatient so took her the vets..she was in fab health b4 mating thankfully the pups are a good size n we will have her back to best in no time x


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Well hopefully she'll recover quickly and the puppies keep getting stronger


----------



## mel (Jul 19, 2008)

thanks deb xx

awww i didnt no u was having somert done tanya  hope all is ok hun xxx


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Yeah I'm typing from my hospital bed lol  been in over a week. Bought a dongle today so I can get online.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

You feeling better now? Hopefully the surgery is soon


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

In agony lol and drugged up to the eyeballs but I've been told I won't be leaving the hospital until I am fixed or at least diagnosed which beats getting stuck on waiting lists


----------



## mel (Jul 19, 2008)

ahhhh bloody hell hope its nothing serious !! xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I guess with you being there it will go quicker at least I hope it does


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

mel said:


> ahhhh bloody hell hope its nothing serious !! xx


Sadly it is serious, but won't kill me. Hows your girl doing?


----------



## mel (Jul 19, 2008)

awww thats crap u help so many ppl on here it dnt seem fair 

frank is doing ok she still pushing xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

How many is that now?


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

mel said:


> awww thats crap u help so many ppl on here it dnt seem fair
> 
> frank is doing ok she still pushing xx


Aww thanks.

Don't let her go over an hour now, she will be knackered. Feather her to try and strengthen contractions and keep up with the glucose. Don't let vet fob you off with excuses if he says she'll be fine give it a bit longer. if nothing after an hour take her and pups to vet


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Gonna have to sign off now, keep getting dirty looks lol. Wisj you the best of luck for the rest of labour xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

How's Frankie doing now?


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Good morning Mel

How are you, Frankie and that huge wonderful litter? 

xx


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Was just thinking the same. She went offline b riskly last night, so can only assume a problem with the last pup. I hope everything is ok x


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> Was just thinking the same. She went offline b riskly last night, so can only assume a problem with the last pup. I hope everything is ok x


O no I had to go, but reading back yes maybe there was.

God I hope not after everything had gone so smoothly


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Any news on the pups Mel? I'm read that you had 7, and Frankie was pushing for an eighth...


----------



## cat43 (Apr 21, 2010)

just caught up on this thread, hope everythings ok:confused1:


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

Just read this, hope all is well!!


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

I misst it hope it all went ok


----------



## mel (Jul 19, 2008)

Hiya everyone thanks for the support last night much appreciated 

There wasnt a 8th was we had her checked with her contracting but vet said was prolly her uterus contracting back...

frankie did amazing im so proud of her n babies all seem to be doing great...when i learn how to put pics up ill show you  xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Either upload them to photobucket and paste the IMG code or click on the paperclip at the top of the post and put them as attachments. Glad everything went ok


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

congratulations, well done mum, all them puppies, wow !!!!!!


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Wow thats a big litter for a little Pug, congratulations....Jill


----------



## LizzyDrip (May 13, 2010)

Congratulations Mel and mom of course on such a large litter:thumbup:., can,t wait to see some pics of them all


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Thats great, was a little worried towards the end, glad you got her seen to and that everything was ok xx


----------



## mel (Jul 19, 2008)

thanks all and nicky (hope it works) x


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

:001_wub: cute/ugly puppies not a fan of the pug faces sorry but they are cute. Nice size too


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

mel said:


> thanks all and nicky (hope it works) x


They are adorable Mel.

They all look a good size too seeing there are so many.

xx


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Crikey! She must have been huge!. Have you got any late pregnancy photos of her?

Very cute pups


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

They look huge for newborn puglets, mine didnt look like that til they were a few days old 

Congrats on the litter, hope they all pull through - now is the hard work! I dont miss it...lol


----------



## Maz&Oozy (Mar 29, 2010)

awwww congrats cute little puglets 

I was reading the thread every day and its great to see pics and know there all fine and dandy


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Such cute pups


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

HUGE Puppies!!!!!! very cute tho xx


----------



## nic76 (May 2, 2010)

Congratulations.hope mum and pups are doing well x


----------

